# Withdrawal lever is loose



## myoldtruck (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi. I'm new here.

Two days ago, while driving, the clutch pedal went down in a free fall and didn't return back. I had to pump several times and was able to use first speed for a few minutes. But after that the truck stuck on neutral.

Giving a look at the bottom I saw the slave cylinder leaking. The truck was towed back home and I replaced the part doing the correspondent procedure.

I found as well that the withdrawal lever was loose. I guess that this lever is hold to the release sleeve with two springs, one on the top and one on the bottom.

The bottom (retainer) spring is on place. What I can't find yet is the top (holder) spring.

I'm thinking to buy a new holder spring anyway.

Before taking this fixing to a major repair level, my question is:
*
Do I have to pull down the transmission in order to install back the withdrawal lever?

Or, can I just remove the dust cover, insert the holder spring to the withdrawal lever and push it to clip into the release sleeve?*

I'm surely trying to avoid doing a big job, so please, your advice based in experience is needed. I will follow whatever the best procedure might be.

Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Upon removing the dust cover, you'll find that the hole is too small for you to insert your hand inside the bell housing; so to make a long story short, the tranny must be removed.


----------



## myoldtruck (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you rogoman.

I will check if with this cold weather I'm in the mood to do it by myself. I never did this major repair in my truck before, still I have the tools, the service book instructions, watched the Youtube "replacing clutch" video three times... I'll hope not to mess with my beloved truck if doing it myself is my decision.

On the other hand, yesterday afternoon a mechanic told me that installing the lever back should be $380.00. I said to myself, "Wow."

He told me that he can check if replacement of the clutch is needed and labor charge is the same just to add the price of the clutch, and I said to myself, "wow plus clutch price."

My best guess is that my wallet will be much much slimmer after the wow...plus clutch price...


----------



## myoldtruck (Dec 24, 2013)

I fixed the truck in January.

It was the pin that holds the retainer spring. It was broken and caused the withdrawal lever to fall loose. I went to the Nissan dealer and as I bought several parts in the past over there, the pin did cost 6 bucks and a new dust cover 9 bucks. The parts were available the very next day.

I also bought some special wrenches that made easier the pulling of the starter and the transmission in general. After having the transmission out I found the clutch almost ready to go, so I ordered a new one as well. I saved lots of money doing it by myself.

The truck was running like new until last week, when about 35 miles from my house the brake and battery lights showed up and the head lights and instrument lights started to get dimmer and the truck died on my way home. 

It was a very cold night, and using my insurance they contacted a towing company and they were charging me about 150 bucks to bring my truck back home. I called my family to bring me a new battery, it was night around 8:00pm. After replacing the battery I managed easy to drive the truck to my house. On the next day I replaced the alternator. The problem was solved.

The truck is running great again, but I have the feeling that the starter will be next, so, there it goes this truck getting sick and being cured. 

Still, I'm in love with this old truck... thanks Nissan...


----------

